

Ask HN: List of people willing to be mentors? - tboxer

There is a lot of people on here that have a lot of experience and expertise to offer as a mentor.  What are peoples thoughts on keeping a spreadsheet of people willing to be mentors and their areas of expertise?
======
gatsby
Not a bad idea. The trouble is getting the people with real expertise and
experience to identify themselves as a mentor.

Usually, if I need advice from a fellow HN member, I'll reply to their thread
(if it's relevant) or email them my question (if it's random or off topic).
Most people here are happy to answer questions or give advice, but most of the
mentoring on HN comes from reading and interacting with everyone's comments.

------
sdrinf
Consult with our handy HN proxy desk neighbour list :)

[https://spreadsheets0.google.com/ccc?authkey=CIqAl7wO&hl...](https://spreadsheets0.google.com/ccc?authkey=CIqAl7wO&hl=en&key=tFgepUuuBHSgfeuKPKccxTA&hl=en&authkey=CIqAl7wO#gid=0)

Original discussion / inspiration here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1517204>

Good luck :)

